# Mamba sidewinder?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Im am thinkin about going brushless. I like the sidewinder because the ESC can also have brushed motors used on it ( just in case I dont like brushless). I was wondering if anyone has used this before and could give me some feedback on it. I probably wont be buying till julyish. I would use DEANS connectors and I would probably switch to lipo ( if possible with this setup). 

Thanks for any info you guys have! :thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

The sidewinder is actually the mamba 25 ESC. Works great, never had a problem out of it, however you can't program it to use a brushed motor. It probably won't matter anyway 'cause more than likely you won't want to go back to brushed motors.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

bigmike19 said:


> The sidewinder is actually the mamba 25 ESC. Works great, never had a problem out of it, however you can't program it to use a brushed motor. It probably won't matter anyway 'cause more than likely you won't want to go back to brushed motors.


The Sidewinder-micro is very similar to the mamba 25 but it does control brushed motors also according to Castle's website!!!


----------



## wyd (Mar 20, 2003)

With the newest software all Castle speed controls will run brushed or brushless motors.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok is the competition pack a good one for the 18 mt?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

no the 5400Kv motor is more than sufficient for the RC18T. I believe the competition package has the 8000Kv motor - way to much, you will tear up the gears...


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

comp x is the 8000kv. comp would be the 6800.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

yea I was thinking bout the 6800 or 5400


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I have actually run the comp X package in both rc18t and slider...to me it is the only way to go.


----------

